# Efecto Galloping en líneas de alta tensión



## Rorschach (Jul 25, 2020)

Derribo de torres, y líneas de alta tensión en el sur de la República Argentina, causado por el efecto Galloping :
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...KEAo&usg=AOvVaw0RibtHNqc26INELN4T_JEE&ampcf=1

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Derribo de torres, y líneas de alta tensión en el sur de la República Argentina, causado por el efecto Galloping :
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.infobae.com/sociedad/2020/07/24/que-es-el-efecto-galloping-provocado-por-nevadas-y-fuertes-vientos-que-derribo-55-torres-de-energia-en-chubut/?outputType=amp-type&ved=2ahUKEwiroNy99OjqAhWjGbkGHZDmBfQQ0PADMAF6BAgKEAo&usg=AOvVaw0RibtHNqc26INELN4T_JEE&ampcf=1
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


!Cielo Santo , cuanto prejuicio $$$$ causado por la madre natureza!
!Aca por eses pagos NO tenemos ninguna tormenta natural de cualquer tipo que pueda molestarnos , en conpensación tenemos los "padres de la Patria" que son peores  que cualquer de las majores tormentas naturares , Jajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2020)

Ahhh , cómo aquel famoso puente que comenzó a oscilar y cayó


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 25, 2020)

Puente de Tacoma, USA :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2020)

Eso , eso , eso , que los Ingenieros tuvieron que aprender de ese puente !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 25, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


>


!Wow imagine lo tamaño del corto circuito caso algun cable logre tocar en lo otro!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 25, 2020)

Ya los antiguos hablaban de asunto, para mi no reemplazaron los anti Galloping


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2020)

​No estoy tan seguro si fue el el efecto del viento o el peso acumulado de de hielo sobre los conductores


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 26, 2020)

Exacto, son las condiciones propicias para desencadenar este suceso, el viento de bastante velocidad, con nevada muy fuerte, frío extremo, y el peso del hielo acumulado en los cables, que también hace modificar el perfil aerodinámico de los mismos, todos factores que hacen que se produzca este efecto llamado Galloping.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 27, 2020)

Miren, es en el Sur Argentino  :


----------



## logus (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Rorschach (Oct 7, 2020)

Aprovechamiento tecnológico del efecto *Vortex Shedding : *Generadores eólicos sin palas
​Ver: Molinos de viento que generan electricidad sin palas


----------



## gabriel_diy (Oct 8, 2020)

Además de que los cables se hacen más gruesos y pesados por la acumulación de hielo, también se ponen más tensos por efecto de la contracción térmica. Hay un caso exactamente inverso en la línea que va entre Rodríguez y Ezeiza. Lo que ocurre ahí es que los días de mucha radiación solar, poco viento y mucho consumo los conductores se dilatan y ablandan, con lo que aumenta la flecha, es decir comienzan a acercarse al piso, poniendo en riesgo la seguridad de lo que hay abajo. Hay un sistema que mide constantemente la tensión mecánica, velocidad y dirección del viento, radiación solar y corriente y con esos datos estima la flecha y calcula la corriemte máxima que puede transportar esa línea. Con esa corriente máxima se reajusta el sistema de desconexión automática de generadores (DAG) de NEA.


----------

